# Shipping books to Spain



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

My wife is trying to organise a pile of English books (storybooks, rather than textbooks) to stock the library of a local (newly bilingual) primary school in the Madrid area. As far as price goes, by far the best option is The Book People in the UK, as they have large packs of good quality books (Julia Donaldson, various Usborne stuff) which often work out little more that £1 each - for these packs, much much cheaper than Amazon. Unfortunately, they have stopped shipping outside the UK.

One option is to have them shipped to a friend/family member in the UK, then send on, but using Parcelforce will end up roughly doubling the price per book. Has anyone found a good way to ship smallish, non-urgent loads (hopefully 200+ thin kids books, total maybe 30-60 kg, depending how much we can raise)?

Thanks!
Graham


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought some car wheels from a wheeler dealer on a UK website and he said that Interparcel were by far the cheapest to get them to me in Madrid.

Not exactly books, but heavy goods none the less....


----------



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I bought some car wheels from a wheeler dealer on a UK website and he said that Interparcel were by far the cheapest to get them to me in Madrid.
> 
> Not exactly books, but heavy goods none the less....


Thanks! Looks good, will try them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Are you sure you need to ship from the UK? There are many publishers who have representatives here and also book shops. It may be worth looking at them, although it does sound like you have found a place with good prices...
Anyway, you can try
https://sites.google.com/site/scholasticresourcesiberia/
Bookworld España
Fnac.es : actualidad y compra en línea de productos culturales y técnicos
La Tienda del Profesor: Material educativo infantil y libros de inglés.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I found anyvan.com to be the cheapest by far.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Trubrit said:


> I found anyvan.com to be the cheapest by far.


Their websiite only seems to serve UK


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

anyvan.com cover the whole of europe, they transported my home contents from the UK to Spain for a very low fee because they utilize trucks that are making the journey with part loads etc.


----------



## gcumming (Apr 19, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you sure you need to ship from the UK? There are many publishers who have representatives here and also book shops. It may be worth looking at them, although it does sound like you have found a place with good prices...
> Anyway, you can try
> https://sites.google.com/site/scholasticresourcesiberia/
> Bookworld España
> ...


Thanks for the links, but for getting a good set of books to get started I think from the UK will be cheapest if I can ship sensibly - for example, a big pack of 20 classic storybooks (usborne, so good quality) for £20:

Classic Stories Collection - 20 books (Paperback) - Various - 9781409555445


----------

